# Scotland Wildcamping



## Kontiki (Jun 23, 2009)

We are off later this week heading north for Scotland for a few weeks. No clear plans where we are going to yet, done most of our travelling around Europe very rarely if ever using campsites. For some reason I am more nervous wildcamping in the UK than I have ever been abroad. Maybe it is the security of having a sign such as on the aires (just the fact we know that we are allowed to stop legally), also there are loads of POI's available for downloading for most of Europe  that you can soon find somewhere. Even then we stay in remote areas where there are no signs without any concerns.

Is the situation in Scotland any better than England/Wales, if there aren't any height barriers there is usually signs to say no overnight camping. I have been reading the Scotland thread on wildcamping & it does look encouraging. Does anybody have any POI's for Scotland?


----------



## andytheplumber (Jun 23, 2009)

when you come up to my area,I can give you plenty stopovers,just say what you fancy


----------



## Belgian (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Kontiki
I have ! But I don't know they are any good. ('borrowed' them from one or another German ). 
See what you can do with it (delete is the most used button I believe )
Post it in 2 parts: too long

GPS Schotland

; Polizei kann Gruppen von mehr als 6 freistehenden WoMos verbieten
-2.08500,	57.11900,	"AB12-3HX ABERDEEN Nigg Park Home Estate, Altens Farm Road 65SP ?[N/ve/S/13]"
-2.11800,	57.09800,	"AB12-5XF ABERDEEN Craighill Holiday Park 20SP ?[N/ve/S/W/G]"
-2.23694,	57.08611,	"AB12-5XF ABERDEEN Lower Deeside Holiday Park [C/G]"
-2.58520,	56.79149,	"AB30-1QL NORTHWATERBRIDGE Dovecot Park 25SP ![N/ve/S/12]"
-2.43044,	56.88600,	"AB30-1SJ LAURENCEKIRK Brownmuir Park .[N/ve/g]"
-2.57300,	57.09300, 	"AB31-4DN BANCHORY Campfield Caravan Site 5SP ?[N/ve/g]"
-2.47105,	57.05761,	"AB31-5 BANCHORY [N]"
-2.50084,	57.05081,	"AB31-5TJ BANCHORY Lodge Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-2.59712,	57.02791,	"AB31-6NT MT.BATTOCK STRACHAN Feughside Park 04-10 25SP .[N/ve/S/W/t/16]"
-2.32000,	57.15500,	"AB3-2DG WESTHILL Queen Elizabeth Park [N]"
-2.70194,	57.24000,	"AB33-8NA ALFORD Haughtin House Park Caravan Site [C/G]"
-2.78000,	57.07639,	"AB34-5BR ABOYNE Loch Holiday Park [C/G]"
-3.39678,	57.00585,	"AB35-5 BRAEMAR P school Rd [N]"
-3.04105,	57.04704,	"AB35-5QR BALLATER Caravan Park Anderson Road ?[N/Ve/g]"
-3.39444,	57.00330,	"AB35-5YQ BRAEMER Invercauld Caravan Site [C/G]"
-3.26750,	57.22060,	"AB37-9 TOMINTOUL P @ Bowling Club ?[N/Ve/g]"
-3.29782,	57.43846,	"AB38-9 MARYPARK P A95 [N]"
-3.20078,	57.47331,	"AB38-9LD ABERLOUR Gardens 70SP .[N/ve/S/16]"
-2.21631,	56.90408,	"AB39-2UN CATTERLINE Cloak Park ?[N/ve/S/20]"
-2.16200,	57.40001,	"AB41-7TH ELLON Ythan Valley Campsite ?[N/ve/S/D/t/12]"
-1.86457,	57.42700,	"AB42-0PL PETERHEAD Craighead Park .[N/Ve/g]"
-1.79762,	57.49543,	"AB42-2 PETERHEAD Lido Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-1.78123,	57.47071,	"AB42-3BA BODDAM Mains Of Boddam Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-2.04700,	57.65600,	"AB43-5EU FRASERBURGH Esplanade Park, Harbour Road ?[N/Ve/g]"
-2.00304,	57.68301,	"AB43-8 FRASERBURGH Esplanade ?[C/G]"
-2.55700,	57.66799,	"AB45-2JJ BANFF Caravan Park 'The Links' ![N/Ve/G]"
-2.57231,	57.68083,	"AB45-2NA WHITEHILLS Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.69167,	57.68167,	"AB45-2SS PORTSOY Caravan Site [C/G]"
-2.43095,	57.66064,	"AB45-3 GAMRIE Wester Bonnyton Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.37160,	57.23700,	"AB51-0YX INVERURIE Hillhead Park 20SP .[N/Ve/S/W/t/12]"
-2.41616,	57.23767,	"AB51-5NB KEMNAY Benview Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.85250,	57.38861,	"AB54-4UJ HUNTLY Castle Caravan Park [C/G]"
-2.79187,	57.45133,	"AB54-8 HUNTLY Castle Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.90726,	57.69782,	"AB56-4PJ FINDOCHTY Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.81861,	57.68861,	"AB56-4TW CULLEN Bay Caravan Park [N/ve/S/G]"

-2.37572,	56.78199,	"DD10-0 MONTROSE Miltonhaven Seaside Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.39272,	56.79185,	"DD10-0 MONTROSE New Lauriston Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.41840,	56.77879,	"DD10-0DE ST.CYRUS East Bowstrips Park 04-10 30SP ![N/ve/S/W/t/16]"
-2.32898,	56.79564,	"DD10-0HD JOHNSHAVEN Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.28700,	56.85000,	"DD10-0SP MONTROSE Inverbervie Park 30SP ?[N/ve/S/W/t/16]"
-2.45256,	56.70937,	"DD10-8 MONTROSE South Links Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.48463,	56.72229,	"DD10-9BP MONTROSE SP Tayock ?[C/G]"
-2.61712,	56.54724,	"DD11-1 ARBROATH Elliot Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-2.55197,	56.57077,	"DD11-5DL ARBROATH Seaton Estate Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.81165,	56.47996,	"DD5-4 MONIFIETH Riverview Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.78091,	56.49130,	"DD5-4EP MONIFIETH Barry Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.88028,	56.44630,	"DD6-9ES TAYPORT Links Caravan Park 03-10 [C/G]"
-2.71829,	56.50519,	"DD7-6YB CARNOUSTIE Woodlands ?[C/G]"
-2.46583,	56.71250,	"DD8-1BX MONTROSE South Links Caravan Park [C/G]"
-2.82396,	56.64708,	"DD8-2 FORFAR Foresterseat ?[C/G]"
-2.99017,	56.66696,	"DD8-5 KIRRIEMUIR Stewart W D ?[C/G]"
-2.64625,	56.74897,	"DD9-6BL TRINITY East Mill Road Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-2.66117,	56.83905,	"DD9-7 GANNOCHY Glenesk Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.65528,	56.80889,	"DD9-7YP EDZELL Glenesk Caravan Park [C/G]"
-3.55387,	55.06819,	"DG1-3SE COLLIN Newfield Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.52450,	55.06885,	"DG1-4JF COLLIN Thistle Grove Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.45163,	55.30449,	"DG10-9 BEATTOCK Craigielands Country Park ?[C/G]"
-3.43884,	55.32803,	"DG10-9 MOFFAT Caravan Club ?[C/G]"
-3.32315,	55.04449,	"DG11-1 LOCKERBIE Hoddom Castle Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-3.05356,	54.99362,	"DG16-5 GRETNA Old Toll Bar ?[C/G]"
-3.07408,	54.99642,	"DG16-5AQ GRETNA Braids Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.76302,	54.98116,	"DG2-8 BEESWING Mossband Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.73697,	54.99805,	"DG2-8 BEESWING ?[C/G]"
-3.82782,	55.03104,	"DG2-8 CROCKETFORD Park of Brandedleys ?[C/G]"
-3.81000,	55.23219,	"DG3-4BP PENPONT Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.82652,	54.94166,	"DG5-4 DALBEATTIE Glenearly ?[C/G]"
-3.78530,	54.86027,	"DG5-4 ROCKCLIFFE Castle Point Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.73118,	54.88031,	"DG5-4 SANDYHILLS Bay Leisure Park ?[C/G]"
-3.80486,	54.88571,	"DG5-4QW DALBEATTIE Doonpark Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.11625,	54.78891,	"DG6-4 KIRKCUDBRIGHT Gillespie Leisure ?[C/G]"
-4.25962,	54.84144,	"DG7-2 CASTLE DOUGLAS Mossyard Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.28016,	54.84352,	"DG7-2 CASTLE DOUGLAS Auchenlarie Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-4.18879,	54.88119,	"DG7-2JT CASTLE DOUGLAS Anworth Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-4.04166,	55.00806,	"DG7-3 PARTON Loch Ken Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-4.81376,	54.87714,	"DG8-0PN GLENLUCE Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.58370,	55.05944,	"DG8-6 NEWTON STEWART Glentrool ~ Galloway park ?[C/G]"
-4.51119,	54.96861,	"DG8-6 NEWTON STEWART North Barnkirk Cottage Caravans ?[C/G]"
-4.74792,	54.83006,	"DG8-8 AUCHENMALG Cock Inn Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.53535,	54.73304,	"DG8-8 NEWTON STEWART Knock School Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.12576,	54.92396,	"DG9-0 STRANRAER Drumlochart ?[C/G]"
-5.00598,	54.90090,	"DG9-7BZ STRANAER Aird Donald Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.43649,	54.75577,	"DG8-8 CASTLEWIGG Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.10000,	54.83804,	"DG9-8JW PORTPATRICK Castle Bay ?[C/G]"
-5.01705,	54.96899,	"DG9-8QX CAIRNRYAN Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.92202,	54.73955,	"DG9-9 STRANRAER Caravan Club ?[C/G]"

-3.13771,	55.94028,	"EH15-3 EDINBURGH McKinley Holiday Homes ?[C/G]"
-3.43578,	55.91177,	"EH27-8 KIRKNEWTON Linwater Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.84209,	55.81135,	"EH37-5 PATHHEAD P Carfraemill [N]"
-2.77870,	56.05828,	"EH39-5 BERWICK Yellowcraig Caravan Club Site ?[C/G]"
-3.27095,	55.97857,	"EH4-5 EDINBURGH P Silverknowes golf course [N]"
-3.26419,	55.97763,	"EH4-5 EDINBURGH SP Caravan Club Site ?[C/G]"
-2.70774,	55.97580,	"EH41-3 HADDINGTON Monks Muir ?[C/G]"
-2.40415,	55.96004,	"EH42-1 DUNBAR Thornton Loch Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-2.55074,	55.99527,	"EH42-1UN WEST BARNS Bellhaven Bay ?[C/G]"


----------



## Belgian (Jun 23, 2009)

*GPS Scotland 2*

-3.05388,	55.61876,	"EH44-6HB INNERLEITHEN Tweedside Caravan Parks ?[C/G]"
-3.20333,	55.66028,	"EH45-8 PEEBLES Rosetta Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.64060,	55.86473,	"EH47-7LX BLACKBURN Taylor ?[C/G]"
-3.59280,	55.95449,	"EH49-6 LINLITHGOW Beecraigs Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-3.67262,	56.15594,	"FK14-7 DOLLAR Devon Riverside ?[C/G]"
-4.19371,	56.23799,	"FK17-8 CALLANDER Gart Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.32861,	56.32444,	"FK18-8NJ STRATHYRE Immervoulin Caravan Park [C/G]"
-4.31257,	56.35930,	"FK19-7 LOCHEARNHEAD Balquhidder Braes Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-4.55361,	56.40694,	"FK20-8 CRIANLARICH Glen Dochart Caravan Park [C/G]"
-4.29373,	56.48481,	"FK21-8 KILLIN High Creagan ?[C/G]"
-4.31833,	56.46439,	"FK21-8TN KILLIN Maragowan Caravan Club, Aberfeldy Rd [C/G]"
-4.31672,	56.47028,	"FK21-8UH KILLIN ~ Dall Lodge [N]"
-3.90839,	56.10821,	"FK7-7 STIRLING Wallace View Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.37805,	56.17778,	"FK8-3SA ABERFOYLE Trossachs Holiday Park [C/G]"
-4.04480,	56.16802,	"FK9-4 BLAIRDRUMMOND Caravan Club Site ?[C/G]"
-3.88639,	56.14917,	"FK9-5 BLAIRLOGIE Witches Craig Caravan Park[C/G]"
-4.23766,	56.07253,	"G63-0 GLASGOW Balgair Castle Caravans ?[C/G]"
-4.57783,	55.94932,	"G82-4 DUMBARTON Travelling People's Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-4.63981,	56.10683,	"G83-8 LUSS P Loch Lomond [N]"
-4.77790,	56.00004,	"G84-0 ROSNEATH Castle Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-6.39243,	58.22729,	"HS1-2 STORNOWAY Laxdale Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-6.33208,	58.25797,	"HS2-0 ISLE OF LEWIS Golden Sands Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-7.35417,	57.47063,	"HS7-5 BENBECULA Macdonald J [C/G]"
-4.11880,	57.57916,	"IV10-8SU FORTROSE Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.86200,	57.59000,	"IV12-4PH NAIRN Lochloy Park, 03-10 10SP ?[N/ve/S/W/t/20]"
-4.61101,	57.59173,	"IV14-9 TARVIE Falls of Rogie [N]"
-4.17347,	57.83550,	"IV19-1 EDDERTON Sutherland G N R ?[C/G]"
-4.09896,	57.83131,	"IV19-1 MORANGIE Dornoch Frith Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.99052,	57.80964,	"IV19-1 TAIN Northwilds Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.76503,	57.74064,	"IV21-2 BIG-SAND Sands Holiday Centre ?[C/G]"
-5.70376,	57.73514,	"IV21-2BZ STRATH Gairloch Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.26100,	57.87369,	"IV23-2 BADRALLACH CP Cottage-Camp .[C/G]"
-4.04394,	57.89475,	"IV25-3ST DORNOCH Pitgrudy Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.19489,	57.93496,	"IV26-2 ARDMAIR Boat Centre Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-5.16220,	57.89524,	"IV26-2 ULLAPOOL Broomfield Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-5.28320,	58.16884,	"IV27-4 ACHMELVICH Shore Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-4.43679,	58.27931,	"IV27-4 ALTNAHARRA Grummore Caravan Club Site ?[C/G]"
-4.40325,	58.47047,	"IV27-4 LAIRG Tongue [N/-]"
-4.42727,	58.53392,	"IV27-4 LAIRG Talmine [N/-]"
-5.12104,	58.50090,	"IV27-4 SHEIGRA shore ?[N/g]"
-5.05511,	58.46019,	"IV27-4 KINLOCHBERVIE P yacht harbour ?[N/t/-]"
-5.14107,	58.38874,	"IV27-4 TARBET Anchorage Scourie Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.39951,	58.02398,	"IV27-4AR LAIRG Dunroamin Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.23800,	57.46400,	"IV3-5SR INVERNESS Bught Park ?[N/ve/S/G]"
-4.24554,	57.46461,	"IV3-5SR INVERNESS Torvean Caravan Park .[C/G]"
-3.60800,	57.60900,	"IV3-6XN FORRES Borlum Farm 12SP ?[N/ve/S/G]"
-3.43513,	57.70813,	"IV30-5RU HOPEMAN Station Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.46392,	57.64631,	"IV30-8 FORRES Gomez A ?[C/G]"
-3.36500,	57.64489,	"IV30-8UN ELGIN Riverside Park, West Road ![N/ve/S/G]"
-3.34080,	57.72149,	"IV31-6SP LOSSIEMOUTH Silver Sands Leisure Park 70SP ?[N/ve/S/16]"
-3.11739,	57.67610,	"IV32-7 FOCHABERS, Kingston on Spey [N]"
-3.65424,	57.59512,	"IV36-2 FORRES Riverview C P ?[C/G]"
-3.70920,	57.59229,	"IV36-2TD BRODIE Forres Old Mill Park 30SP ?[N/ve/S/14]"
-3.61480,	57.66109,	"IV36-3TY FINDHORN Forres Bay Park ?[N/ve/S/G]"
-3.60899,	57.65680,	"IV36-3YJ FINDHORN P shore Moray [N]"
-3.61149,	57.66140,	"IV36-3YZ FINDHORN Sands Caravan Park ?[N/ve/S/G]"
-4.46109,	57.48316,	"IV4-7BS BEAULY P ~ Bank of Scotland [N]"
-4.76700,	57.34600,	"IV4-7LN BEAULY Cannich Caravan CP 40SP .[N/ve/S/d/W/t/12]"
-5.37550,	57.23344,	"IV40-8 CARN-GORM Caravan Club ?[C/G]"
-5.17497,	57.15701,	"IV40-8 INVERSHIEL P shore Loch Cluanie [N]"
-5.97589,	57.12929,	"IV43-8 TOKAVAIG Sleat, Rd -> Tarskavaig ?[N]"
-5.85371,	56.93989,	"IV45-8 BUNACAIMB Portnadoran Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-5.97598,	57.12439,	"IV46-8SA TARSKAVAIG /SKYE Ord Rd[N]"
-6.04513,	57.24138,	"IV49-9 TORRIN/SKYE p B8083 [N]"
-6.28809,	57.37910,	"IV51-9 GLENMORE/SKYE P Loch Duagrich [N]"
-6.23716,	57.64973,	"IV51-9 DIG/SKYE P shore [N]"
-4.61370,	55.66145,	"KA13-7 KILWINNING Braemoor Christian Holiday Village ?[C/G]"
-4.06667,	55.51439,	"KA18-3 MUIRKIRK Caravan Park 2004 ?[C/G]"
-4.18082,	55.35985,	"KA18-4 CUMNOCK Country Side Leisure ?[C/G]"
-4.68995,	55.28899,	"KA19-7 MAYBOLE Walled Garden Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.75738,	55.37682,	"KA19-8 DRUMSHANG Fergusson ?[C/G]"
-4.70598,	55.35622,	"KA19-8 MAYBOLE Ranch Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.76855,	55.63381,	"KA21-5 SALTCOATS Sandylands Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.88111,	55.21400,	"KA26-0 GIRVAN Ardmillan Castle Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-4.85191,	55.21984,	"KA26-0 GIRVAN Byne Hill Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.92702,	55.17071,	"KA26-0 GIRVAN Carleton Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.79437,	55.11214,	"KA26-0 GIRVAN Queensland Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-4.94480,	55.16326,	"KA26-0 LENDALFOOT Bennane Shore ?[C/G]"
-4.81412,	55.33555,	"KA26-9NS MAIDENS Harper M ?[C/G]"
-5.09054,	55.47928,	"KA27-8 BRODICK Cooper Angus Park ?[C/G]"
-5.13413,	55.52738,	"KA27-8 BRODICK Middleton Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.93869,	55.75551,	"KA28-0 MILLPORT Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-4.47342,	55.50375,	"KA5-5 MAUCHLINE Middlemuir Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-4.61158,	55.45842,	"KA8-0 AYR Craigie Gardens ?[C/G]"
-4.62411,	55.51712,	"KA9-2 Prestwick Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-3.41364,	58.25389,	"KW6-6 DUNBEATH Inver Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.75548,	58.08000,	"KW8-6 LOTHMORE Dudgeon M ?[C/G]"
-3.15119,	56.13356,	"KY1-3 KIRKCALDY Dunnikier Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.12422,	56.14138,	"KY1-3HT KIRKCALDY North Lodge Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.74028,	56.22630,	"KY10-2 PITTENWEEM Grangemuir Woodland Park ?[C/G]"
-2.75991,	56.20769,	"KY10-2BN ST.MONANS Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.68889,	56.22593,	"KY10-3 ANSTRUTHER Holiday Village ?[C/G]"
-2.62160,	56.26422,	"KY10-3 CRAIL Balcomie Links Caravan Park ![C/G]"
-2.61215,	56.26194,	"KY10-3 CRAIL Sauchope Links Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.37734,	56.05245,	"KY11-7 DUNFERMLINE Fordell Nurseries & Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.44028,	56.21854,	"KY13-0 KINROSS Gallowhill Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.11543,	56.29053,	"KY15-7JS LADYBANK Annsmuir Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.77434,	56.32922,	"KY16-8LJ ST.ANDREWS Kinkell Braes ?[C/G]"
-2.92259,	56.35452,	"KY16-9 CLAYTON Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.19123,	56.06714,	"KY3-9 KINGHORN Sandhills Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.14503,	56.20836,	"KY7-6 GLENROTHES Balbirnie Caravan Club ?[C/G]"
-3.00175,	56.20616,	"KY8-4 Leven Glenview Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.01746,	56.23159,	"KY8-5 LEVEN Letham Feus Park ?[C/G]"
-2.94023,	56.21975,	"KY8-6EJ UPPER-LARGO Largo House ?[C/G]"
-2.94075,	56.22256,	"KY8-6EJ UPPER-LARGO Anderson I&J ?[C/G]"
-2.86206,	56.19412,	"KY9-1 EARLSFERRY Shell Bay Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.68602,	55.50450,	"ML12-6 BIGGAR Mount View ?[C/G]"
-4.87715,	55.94270,	"PA16-0 GREENOCK Cloch Caravans ?[C/G]"
-4.88089,	55.85607,	"PA17-5 SKELMORLIE Mains Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-4.86795,	55.87506,	"PA18-6 WEMYSS BAY Kellybank Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-5.04637,	55.83576,	"PA20-9 ROTHESAY Roseland Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.15296,	55.92290,	"PA22-3 COLINTRAIVE P Rhubodach-Ferry [N]"
-5.21312,	56.03423,	"PA22-3 GLENDARUEL Park ?[C/G]"
-4.97156,	56.00214,	"PA23-8 RASHFIELD Cot House Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.91354,	56.05693,	"PA23-8TT ARDENTINNY Glenfinart Park ?[C/G]"
-4.91442,	56.16832,	"PA24-8AQ CORROW Drimsynie Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-5.71418,	55.42383,	"PA28-6 MACHRIHANISH Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.36610,	55.75690,	"PA29-6 SKIPNESS P B8001 along the beach ?[N]"
-5.65006,	55.81964,	"PA29-6YD KILBERRY Port Ban Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.64009,	55.96445,	"PA31-8 KILMORY Castle Sween Bay ?[C/G]"
-5.43693,	56.03828,	"PA31-8 LOCHGILPHEAD Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.11112,	56.19967,	"PA32-8 INVERARAY Argyll Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.47263,	56.43267,	"PA34-5 GANAVAN Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-5.39867,	56.47711,	"PA37-1 NORTH LEDAIG Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.36446,	56.52041,	"PH1-4 CARGILL Beech Hedge Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.43237,	56.39581,	"PH1-5EH PERTH Tesco car park [N/G]"
-3.46292,	56.67515,	"PH10-7 BALLINTUIM Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.22851,	56.61340,	"PH11-8 ALYTH 5-Roads Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.20036,	56.66111,	"PH11-8 BLAIRGOWRIE Nether Craig Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.77185,	56.72266,	"PH16-5 PITLOCHRY Faskally Home Farm Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.72268,	56.68922,	"PH16-5 PITLOCHRY Milton Of Fonab Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-3.96204,	56.76646,	"PH18-5UA CALVINE Caravan Park At Struan ?[C/G]"
-3.31383,	56.33418,	"PH2-9 ABERNETHY Provost Mains Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-3.96310,	57.09028,	"PH21-1 INSH Marshes Carparking ?[N]"
-3.87460,	57.15904,	"PH22-1 ALVIE Dalraddy Holiday Park ?[C/G]"
-3.72787,	57.18210,	"PH22-1 AVIEMORE Forest Holidays ?[C/G]"
-3.72687,	57.25457,	"PH24-3 BOAT OF GART Lochgarten Lodges ?[C/G]"
-3.67675,	56.30509,	"PH3-1 AUCHTERARDER Caravan Park ?[C/G]"


----------



## Belgian (Jun 23, 2009)

*Scotland 3*

-4.68860,	57.13806,	"PH32-4 FORT AUGUSTUS P ?[C/G]"
-5.23128,	56.71888,	"PH33-6SE FORT WILLIAM 4-Seasons Caravan Club ?[C/G]"
-5.07259,	56.80380,	"PH33-6SX FORT WILLIAM Glen Nevis Park 03-10 200SP .[N/ve/S/16]"
-5.16163,	56.84739,	"PH33-7NN CORPACH Linnhe Lochside Holidays ?[C/G]"
-5.00063,	56.85126,	"PH34-4 SPEN BRIDGE P Talstation Seilbahn [N]"
-4.90060,	57.08236,	"PH35-4 INVERGARRY Lake Garry ?[N]"
-5.88265,	56.76957,	"PH36-4 ARDTOE P shoresite [N]"
-6.02836,	56.72581,	"PH36-4 ARDNAMURCHAN P Loch Mudle [N]"
-5.57144,	56.69610,	"PH36-4 STRONTIAN P @ TI ![N/-]"
-3.97629,	56.37925,	"PH6-2 COMRIE West Lodge Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.02706,	56.37455,	"PH6-2 CRIEFF Twenty Shilling Wood Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.98265,	56.37600,	"PH6-2DW COMRIE Riverside Caravan Parks ?[C/G]"
-4.10941,	56.39330,	"PH6-2NF ST.FILLANS Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-4.14234,	56.38799,	"PH6-2NF ST.FILLANS Loch Earn Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.86408,	56.36917,	"PH7-3 CRIEFF Braidhaugh Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.58428,	56.56501,	"PH8-0 DUNKELD, Tay Terrace [N]"
-3.60143,	56.56141,	"PH8-0 INVER Mill Farm Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.57328,	56.55835,	"PH8-0BH Birnam Erigmore Estate ?[C/G]"
-2.46285,	55.70780,	"TD10-6XJ DUNS Premier Caravans ?[C/G]"
-2.38062,	55.72042,	"TD11-3 DUNS Meadowhead ?[C/G]"
-2.25584,	55.65085,	"TD12-4DL COLDSTREAM P court house place [N]"
-2.36700,	55.92293,	"TD13-5XX COCKBURNSPATH Chesterfield Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-1.99852,	55.77488,	"TD15-1 BERWICK Holiday Centre ?[C/G]"
-1.99043,	55.75319,	"TD15-2 BERWICK Elm Bank ?[C/G]"
-2.03270,	55.75727,	"TD15-2NS BERWICK Ord House Country Park ?[C/G]"
-2.74364,	55.72229,	"TD2-6TB LAUDER Thirlestane Castle Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.28638,	55.54535,	"TD5-8RA YETHOLM Kirkfield Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-3.14184,	55.41067,	"TD7-5 ETTRICK Angecroft Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.84874,	55.54929,	"TD7-5 SELKIRK Victoria Park Caravan Site ?[C/G]"
-3.11993,	55.43463,	"TD7-5HU NELWYN Honey Cottage ?[C/G]"
-2.55405,	55.47533,	"TD8-6 JEDBURGH P Newcastle Rd ![N]"
-2.53298,	55.43597,	"TD8-6 JEDBURGH Jedwater ?[C/G]"
-2.81292,	55.18197,	"TD9-0 NEWCASTLETON Lidalia Caravan Park ?[C/G]"
-2.94321,	55.28778,	"TD9-0 TEVIOTHEAD P Mospaul Inn [N]"
-2.73425,	55.44331,      "TD9-8 HAWICK Tediot Riverside Carav[/SIZE]

Never even tried to use it, don't know what it's worth 
(glad to get rid of this )


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks both of you.
I'll copy them over to Excel probably & do a bit of manipulating to get them into TomTom, give me something to do when we are on our travels.

Where is your 'area' Andy? As for our preferences we enjoy being away from the big cities other than that a nice view or a beach, where we can have a nice (not too difficult walk) or ride my motorbike. I did see you were trying to organise a meet (now for weekend July 3/5, have you got any particular place in mind yet? If we know before we leave we will try to make it, we were due to be off today but hoping to get some warranty work done on Thursday if the part comes in tommorrow. It's not a big thing but a bit inconvienent, the eletric flush on the toilet keeps leaking (into the bowl) so it is just a matter of replacing the solenoid valve (it happened while we were in Portugal in March!! but we've been too busy to get it done)


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 23, 2009)

We have just returned from 15 days in the Highlands we only stayed on 1 site at John of Groats ..
one night we stayed ih the Torriden mountain range the rest either by the sea or a sea loch the North West is the worst for no overnight parking but if you look there is always a place to stay.
We have been going to the highlands for 30 years and the chages are most noticable in the north west.

A good stoping place is at Sheildaig there is a village Staith with a fresh water tap and a nice toilet block with hot and cold just a few hunderd yards away there is a donation box at the Staith.

At the side of the Torriden camp site there is a new toilet block with hot and cold water and free electric showers.
The wardens at the CCC site in Glencoe allow toilet emptying and water fill up for a donation in the charity box

We found this year if we stopped on a large spot we always got more vans the excuse was   _we dont like staying on our own_    at one spot a van parked so close we could not open the rear door needless to say we moved on.
A good fresh water fill up is at the highways depot  on the B869 where it joins the A837, across the road from the buildings on the wall at the side of the sand bays is a fresh water tap we have been using this for 30 years we used to know about 20 taps but the H & S people have removed most even drinking troughs in use from 1836 have gone now.

Anyone requires information please PM


Regards
Alf


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 23, 2009)

Made them into TomTom POI's now, noticed that many of them are campsites though. I've tried to attatch to the post so don't know if it will work. I also have it in Autoroute format if anybody wants it.


----------



## blazezak (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Kontiki , Scotland has right of access , meaning , you can park up on most open land , for instance , the Cairngorm national park that includes the likes of Glenshee , plenty of laybys and a good bit of open land , go there a lot on our days off ( no problems )plenty of fresh running water and deer by the hundreds , you can also park up in almost any forest area no problem , the north east and open highlands are great , hardly any ( no overnight parking signs ) , they are mostly put up to deter the travellers with their many caravans ,
                                    come up and enjoy Bonnie Scotland
P.S. I live in Banff and there are plenty of stopovers , you just need to look .


----------



## catherall (Jun 24, 2009)

hello blazezak
just came back from two weeks in Scotland, wild camped every night, spent a night at the beach in Banff, Beautiful place,


----------



## Belgian (Jun 24, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> Made them into TomTom POI's now, noticed that many of them are campsites though. I've tried to attatch to the post so don't know if it will work. I also have it in Autoroute format if anybody wants it.


Good job Kontiki. Well done (you achieved 'mission impossible' for me


----------



## AndyC (Jun 24, 2009)

blazezak said:


> Hi Kontiki , Scotland has right of access , meaning , you can park up on most open land


The right of access does not, in general, apply to motor vehicles. That's not to say that you can't park up off road - just that there isn't necessarily a 'right' to do it without getting the land owner's permission.

AndyC


----------



## Boxerman (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Kontiki
Thanks for the TomTom POIs Could you let me have the Autoroute version as well please? it would make journey "planning" easier.
TIA
Frank


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's the Autoroute version, I found it easier to import the file into Autoroute first then use POIconverter to make it into a TomTom file.

BTW Frank I see you are from Preston, do you know of any places good for a nights stopover not too far off the M6 heading north? We are having to go to Discover Leisure in the morning in the hope the part comes to fix our toilet, depending if it comes & how long it will take them to fit it might decide how far north we can get. We were hoping to use a MCC 'Safe Knight' stopover in Cumbria but when I rang they said they were off tommorrow themselves so we are looking for somewhere just to stay on route.


----------



## Angus (Jun 24, 2009)

*Angus*



Kontiki said:


> We are off later this week heading north for Scotland for a few weeks. No clear plans where we are going to yet, done most of our travelling around Europe very rarely if ever using campsites. For some reason I am more nervous wildcamping in the UK than I have ever been abroad. Maybe it is the security of having a sign such as on the aires (just the fact we know that we are allowed to stop legally), also there are loads of POI's available for downloading for most of Europe  that you can soon find somewhere. Even then we stay in remote areas where there are no signs without any concerns.
> 
> Is the situation in Scotland any better than England/Wales, if there aren't any height barriers there is usually signs to say no overnight camping. I have been reading the Scotland thread on wildcamping & it does look encouraging. Does anybody have any POI's for Scotland?



I suggest you go west.Great run from Fort William to Ullapool hugging the coast.North of Ullapool head west towards Auchnahaird and then north to Lochinver exploring many roads to the coast from Lochinver hug the coast to Kylesku and see the seals there then north to Scourie and the beaches at Oldshoremore and Sandwood Bay then on to Durness and Cape Wrath and along the top to Tongue and Bettyhill.Depending on time you can continue round the coast or maybe drop south to Inverness and the dolphins at Chanory Point at Rosemarkie,then perhaps to Aviemore and back down to Perth before getting back to reality and commercialism.Plenty of places to wild camp if you start to look in decent time as there are some restrictions as well with no overnighting.Hope this helps.


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 24, 2009)

Is this the place 
shap - Google Maps


----------



## christine (Jun 24, 2009)

If you belong to the Clubs, there are three CL's around the Shap area, two being very rural and one on the side of the A6 going through Shap.Otherwise there is the odd pull off on the A6 around Tebay.


----------



## Boxerman (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Kontiki
To be honest, I've never looked for anywhere on my own doorstep but I did notice a posting by Davy in this forum:
Wild Camping for Motorhomes > Wild Camping Sites > England > Lancashire
 Bamber Bridge(Preston)
Personally I would not stay in Bamber Bridge itself but he does suggest the industrial estate at Walton Summit or the car park at B&Q. Cureden Park is a nicer spot but I'm unsure if there are height barriers.
Sorry I can't be of more help
Frank


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the one suggested by ***** looks like it might be ok, thanks anyway Frank I did see the one on the industrial estate (not a great lover of those sort of places but always a good standby if really stuck)

Only a member of the MCC not of any other clubs, but I only use a campsite / CL as a last resort, spoilt by many years of travelling around Europe using the aires or stellplatz. One of the reasons we don't bother too much travelling in the UK is the rip off prices some of these sites charge, but if people are willing to pay then you can't blame the owners for getting as much as they can. 


Ed


----------



## autosleeper (Jun 25, 2009)

***** said:


> Hi Kontiki,
> Having just returned from a 9 day/night tour of Scotland I hate to say it, but we did find it harder than we expected to find nice and I mean the word nice overnight locations.
> We were very surprised at the number of No Overnight Parking signs
> Maybe these are a new thing, don't know myself but we nearly always managed to find a nice place or nearly nice
> ...



I must agree with you, we just returned from the North West of Scotland, Glencoe is now a no overnight parking. as are many, many places we have stopped over the years. We have been visiting since l977, but it is much harder to find decent places, We enjoyed a good night at Loch Ranoch, & another at St. Catherines, but we found that many of the small "run offs" we have used for 30 years are now "no overnight parking"  Can anyone tell me the law about this. can they realy enforce this.  Why should we not be able to park at night, when we can park during the day, it does not make sense.
Any Scotish solicitors out there?


----------



## blazezak (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed your stay up here Catherall , if I new you were coming .....I would have baked a cake , did you park outside the caravan park by the beach or the small car park just outside whitehills , know they are both safe and good , might see you next time your up this way .


----------

